# Worlds Announcement



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

......???????


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Well I was there when KW talked about it and I am not sure.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

My understanding is that there was a 2 year contract with 7 Springs but both parties have a 30 day opt out period after the completion of Worlds. Same as every year...


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I would like to see it back at seven springs next yr. it was a very nice location.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

There was alot of talk there that it will be at Holiday Valley only reason it wasnt there this year was that they was building a new lodge there ....but that was just rumors.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

KW was also talking about Snow Shoe. We will have to wait and see what the future holds.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Snow Shoe Sounds good.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I would love to see it come back there park vehicle and never move it was a great place to be.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

I vote for Snowshoe !!!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Any target announcements ?


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

was at the world awards and KW said the worlds would be back at seven springs next year last thing he said after the end of the world awards.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

did they say mckenzies or rhinehardts for nxt yr?


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

J Whittington said:


> did they say mckenzies or rhinehardts for nxt yr?


Target decision won't be made until the board meeting at the end of the month. Herb


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Seven springs is a nice place to hold a world championship, just too darn pricey. We stayed off site and drove 16 miles to save money on rooms, I really don't want to pay $8 for a hamburger or $3 for a 16oz bottle of water. _Bring it back to Snowshoe!!!!_


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree. Holiday Valley or Snowshoe. Either one is an improvement.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I vote for Snowshoe


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

Snowshoe Mt. was the best,Holiday Valley was second.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

7 springs was really nice....the food pricing was high but so was ellicotteville..I paid 14$ for a plate of spaghetti...I really enjoyed 7 springs this year...I'm kind of on the fence.

Dewayne


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

SMABOWHUNTER said:


> Snowshoe Mt. was the best,Holiday Valley was second.


They won't listen to us, they will put it where they want.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I seem to remember that last year, everyone here was complaining about the prices of things at Holiday Valley.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

I really thought that Snowshoe was high priced. We ate at on of the resturaunts there and I remember paying a ridiculous amount for a cheeseburger and a soda. So much so, that we tried to find somewhere offsite to eat.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

We had 7 people in our group and got a condo for three nights. It came to $135 per person. We went to the grocery store the 1st night got food and everyone split that bill and it came to $20 per person. We had a full kitchen and grill. Spahgetti dinner one night, Steaks, mushrooms, green beans another. Eggs, meat, and taters for breakfast. Ham and bolagna sandwiches for lunch. Plenty of pop and gatorade. Got off on the cheaper side, and ate like kings and queens. Just a suggestion for possible future 7 springs events.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I liked 7springs a lot. Parked the car wednesday and never got in it again until sunday. Lots of stuff for the wife and kid also. We haven't been to Snowshoe since gas has skyrocketed, do you think their prices are the same? Been grocery shopping lately? I brought water and beer. The breakfast buffet was included with the room. I thought it was a great venue all the workers very helpful and friendly.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I hope it stays at 7 springs forever, 45 minutes from home...


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> I liked 7springs a lot. Parked the car wednesday and never got in it again until sunday. Lots of stuff for the wife and kid also. We haven't been to Snowshoe since gas has skyrocketed, do you think their prices are the same? Been grocery shopping lately? I brought water and beer. The breakfast buffet was included with the room. I thought it was a great venue all the workers very helpful and friendly.


By the way, the breakfast buffet was $16, but the ticket covered tip and tax too. That is $20. We paid $170/night for triple occupancy. Why not make it $110, and let me and my buddies fend for ourselves for breakfast? Also, $3 for a bottle of water? Yes, next year we will bring our own too, but no refrigerator in the room? No place is perfect, and 7 Springs is beautiful, no doubt about that. But some of their pricing was ludicrous.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Ypu could get a fridge in your room. Was an extra 17$ or so a night. What a rip.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I just brought a cooler with me, the ice was free.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure when I flipped through the IBO magazine in the room at Seven Springs I saw the 2013 national shoots "brought to you by Delta/McKenzie... My guess is they aren't changing, well at least I'm hoping!


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

I have to agree that $8 for a hamburger is more than a bit much but I chose to not eat it and went the groceries route like Hallsway did and saved a bunch. I think people have short memories because Snowshoe wasn't cheap and there were weather/fog issues there as well. I just checked Snowshoes website and prices are not any cheaper unless you are staying 6 miles from the mountain. I liked Holiday Valley but I think that had the weather been nicer (which even the IBO can't control) that I would have liked Seven Springs better. I hope it returns next year with sunny skies


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

The major difference that I saw between Seven Springs and Ellicottville ( I never attended Snowshoe ) was Ellicottville had choices of where to go to eat. Plenty of local restaurants with a variety of food and much lower prices. One other factor was we had an entire town that wanted us there not just one business. Overall both locations are good but I think I give the edge to Ellicottvville.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

So, any word yet? Need to make reservations. I agree with RickT on Ellicotteville!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Snowshoe!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Air_Raid said:


> I'm pretty sure when I flipped through the IBO magazine in the room at Seven Springs I saw the 2013 national shoots "brought to you by Delta/McKenzie... My guess is they aren't changing, well at least I'm hoping!


Yes you are correct it does say in the IBO magazine Southern and National shoots.And says on the same page Delta Mckenzie offical targets of the IBO.I know that it would be a big mistake if they went to rinheart because mckenzie targets are so much nicer.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Yes you are correct it does say in the IBO magazine Southern and National shoots.And says on the same page Delta Mckenzie offical targets of the IBO.I know that it would be a big mistake if they went to rinheart because mckenzie targets are so much nicer.


I disagree Rineharts are by far a better target.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

target quality about the same but i preferr Mckenzies shot them so long its easier for me i stink at judging rhinehardts


----------



## gutpyls (Jan 4, 2006)

dont know why guys are griping about food prices, we stayed 10 miles away in Donegal and ate out every night at different diners and such and all was great.. prices were minimal and food was great, drove 15 minutes from the resort and ate at TexasRoadhouse... the gps is a great tool....


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

arrowblaster said:


> So, any word yet? Need to make reservations. I agree with RickT on Ellicotteville!


No word yet?


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Heard its Seven Springs...


----------



## bullseye-rod (Jan 29, 2012)

Ken announced at the award ceremony @ Worlds that it WILL be back at 7 springs next year.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow i hope they do a better job on the ranges than this year,but it was there first year so we will see it will be a short ride for me again then 1hr 50 minutes and im there.:wink:


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

The ranges I shot on were fine...... Also thought IBO did a very good job overall. Weather is out of anyones control (almost anyone!).
It is funny to review this post and see that everyone from VA, WVA wants Snowshoe, Pa'ers want 7 Springs and NY'ers want Holiday Valley. I have shot all venues and each has advantages and disadvantages. Please consider that some of us will have to travel further no matter where it is. I for one enjoy the different locations. As far as food goes, you are on your own. Just remember this is not you local club with $1 hots and $2 burgers. These are resorts and unfortunately charge accordingly. Whether we like it or not that is the way it will be. As someone above said, feel free to drive out and get whatever you want to eat or get a room/condo equipped with cooking appliances. 
Mainly have a good time and enjoy that someone sets these shoot up for us and puts a lot of time and effort into it. Nothing is perfect and if you are in this for money you are in the wrong sport. I have met and made friends with a lot of really fine people and look forward to next year.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Well Said! :thumbs_up


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

JEDIROCK said:


> The ranges I shot on were fine...... Also thought IBO did a very good job overall. Weather is out of anyones control (almost anyone!).
> It is funny to review this post and see that everyone from VA, WVA wants Snowshoe, Pa'ers want 7 Springs and NY'ers want Holiday Valley. I have shot all venues and each has advantages and disadvantages. Please consider that some of us will have to travel further no matter where it is. I for one enjoy the different locations. As far as food goes, you are on your own. Just remember this is not you local club with $1 hots and $2 burgers. These are resorts and unfortunately charge accordingly. Whether we like it or not that is the way it will be. As someone above said, feel free to drive out and get whatever you want to eat or get a room/condo equipped with cooking appliances.
> Mainly have a good time and enjoy that someone sets these shoot up for us and puts a lot of time and effort into it. Nothing is perfect and if you are in this for money you are in the wrong sport. I have met and made friends with a lot of really fine people and look forward to next year.


Couldn't have said it better!!! The ones making the money aren't getting it from IBO or ASA. I go for a good time and to shoot with great people, be it ones I know or not.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

No problem with the ranges I shot. I thought they did a wonderful job with it being their first year. I just wish we could get the other 2 legs of the national triple crown changed. Getting tired of shooting the same courses and lanes year after year. Especially at Erie.


----------

